# 2017 Weeks Calendars and Reservation Windows



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2016)

With Jan 1, 2017 falling on a Sunday, next year's check-in dates line up at some resorts such that the Sunday check-in of an interval is NOT the day after the Saturday check-in of that same interval.  Instead, the Sunday and Monday check-in dates will precede the Thursday, Friday and Saturday check-in dates.  Using Week #1 as the example: the first Thursday check-in of the year will be Jan5; the first Friday will be Jan6; the first Saturday will be Jan7;  the first Sunday will be Jan1; the first Monday will be Jan2.  At the resorts where this pattern begins with Week 1, it will continue through the entire year.  The result is that intervals which fall in the same Week X on the resort calendars, have different Call-In Days.

It's always important to be aware of the Call-In Day to book a desired reservation.  Looking ahead to 2017 and the reservations that we'll be trying to book during 2016, with this calendar configuration it's even more important to consult the specific Resort Calendar (thank you again, Dioxide!) AND the Inventory Release Calendars-Weeks tool that's available on my-vacationclub.com.

Good luck!  This is one year that I won't be trying to book something without confirming the Call-In day in advance.  

(Note 2018 will have a similar issue but only at the resorts which have Monday check-in days.)

*** See Post #10 below for the new links corresponding to the new website. ***


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2016)

Important information, because I beleive Marriott releases inventory based on the calendar weekend of checkin dates. So for example, Grande Vista week 18 with checkin dates of May 4, May 5, May 6, April 30 and May 1. You would actually call on different dates if you want to check in on the 4th, 5th or 6th vs checking in on the 30th or 1st.

Ever since they created that call in date tool, it has sure saved my brain.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm a little confused.  I own 2 weeks, which are enrolled, at Grande Vista.  That makes me Executive level.  I have a couple of questions...see below.

Using the link in SueDonJ's post, if I want to reserve one of my weeks for a February 18, 2017 check-in date, the first date I can reserve is on Tuesday, February 16, 2016.  That is what I expected to see.

However, looking at the inventory calendar on Marriott's Vacation Club web site: https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/2_releaseCalendars.jsp#points_enrolled_calendar, it shows Friday, February 19, 2016 as the first date I can reserve.  I believe this might be wrong because I think I've gotten burned by it before.  *Which one is correct?*

Also, it shows a 13-month window for the following levels -  "Owner: 7 nights or more", "Select: 7 nights or more", "Executive, Presidential, or Chairman's Club: 1 night or more".  Does this window only pertain to points owners? *Because my 2 enrolled weeks put me at Executive Level, does that mean I can book one of my weeks at 13 months out, or is that only if I use points?  *I understand that if I want to reserve both weeks for the same week or consecutive weeks I can book at 13 months out, but only want to reserve one week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2016)

NboroGirl said:


> I'm a little confused.  I own 2 weeks, which are enrolled, at Grande Vista.  That makes me Executive level.  I have a couple of questions...see below.
> 
> Using the link in SueDonJ's post, if I want to reserve one of my weeks for a February 18, 2017 check-in date, the first date I can reserve is on Tuesday, February 16, 2016.  That is what I expected to see.
> 
> ...



The inventory release days/dates are dependent on whether you're booking Weeks or Points, regardless of DC Membership or status.  When you're booking Weeks you use the "Weeks Owner" tab, and you can only use the 13-mos window when booking multiple consecutive/concurrent Weeks.  When you're booking Points you can use either the "Vacation Club Points Owner" or "Enrolled Owner" tabs because they both navigate to the same inventory release tool. 

That said, the oddity in the 2017 calendar doesn't seem to have been incorporated into the Points release tool.  I'm sending an email to an MVW contact and will report any responses back here.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 26, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> The inventory release days/dates are dependent on whether you're booking Weeks or Points, regardless of DC Membership or status.  When you're booking Weeks you use the "Weeks Owner" tab, and you can only use the 13-mos window when booking multiple consecutive/concurrent Weeks.  When you're booking Points you can use either the "Vacation Club Points Owner" or "Enrolled Owner" tabs because they both navigate to the same inventory release tool.
> 
> That said, the oddity in the 2017 calendar doesn't seem to have been incorporated into the Points release tool.  I'm sending an email to an MVW contact and will report any responses back here.



Thanks.  My confusion resulted from me thinking that I was considered an "Enrolled Owner" so I chose that link. I guess in this case, I'm just considered a "Weeks Owner" and should have selected that link.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2016)

NboroGirl said:


> Thanks.  My confusion resulted from me thinking that I was considered an "Enrolled Owner" so I chose that link. I guess in this case, I'm just considered a "Weeks Owner" and should have selected that link.



You're not the only one to be confused by the way it's set up on the website!  I'm asking MVW, again, why they can't simplify that page and its links to read something like "Weeks Reservations" and "Destination Club Points Reservations."


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 26, 2016)

I agree. The enrolled owner links all points to much of the same stuff as a points owner. I always click as if I am a weeks owner. Only use enrolled owner when looking for points related stuff.


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2016)

*2017 Calendar Error*

I am looking at the 2017 weeks calendar for the Silver and Gold seasons at Marriotts Grande Ocean or Barony Beach Club.

Has anyone noticed the calendar is messed up there? For example the last week of silver shows the following check in days:

Friday:  March 24    Saturday: March 29   Sunday: March 19






It looks to me like the entire Sunday column should be moved up one position to make the calendar correct.

I called a Marriott rep who tried to tell me that the Gold season starts on Sunday March 26.  Which, if true, means this is the first time that you cannot check in on any of Friday, Saturday, or Sunday on the same weekend (the last weekend of Silver)

Makes no sense to me -- am I missing something here?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2016)

Clark said:


> I am looking at the 2017 weeks calendar for the Silver and Gold seasons at Marriotts Grande Ocean or Barony Beach Club.
> 
> Has anyone noticed the calendar is messed up there? For example the last week of silver shows the following check in days:
> 
> ...



Technically, you can actually call in and reserve the first week of gold season on March 17, 2016. Though you can only reserve that 19th checkin date. That is because the release date is based on the calendar weekend, not the resort calendar weekend.

This seems to be a bigger issue at resorts that have Monday checkins as well where even the Monday is on a different weekend than the Thur, Fri, Sat.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 26, 2016)

With my-vacationclub.com now defunct and owners.marriottvacationclub.com being its replacement, these are the new links to determine *Inventory Release* dates:

If using *DC POINTS*:  Education & Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools --> *Inventory Release Calculator* --> Click on the calendar icon to "Select Your Desired Arrival Date."

If using *WEEKS*:  Education & Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools --> *Inventory Release Calendar* --> Click "Yes," click on the desired resort, then click on the calendar icon to "Select when you would like to check in."

Since the 2017 check-in dates opened for booking there have been many reports of expected intervals not showing as available online, which the telephone reps are able to book.  It seems as though the problem could be related to this year's calendar issues.  If you're not seeing the availability that you think you should be seeing, try calling Owner Services.


----------



## Safti (Apr 27, 2016)

*Week 26 is another oddity*

Just saw this thread tonight and had an interesting conversation with Marriott Owner Services earlier this afternoon about this exact calendar issue for 2017. I too am wanting to book my home resort for the highest demand week for 2017 which is week 26 (covering July 4) . It seems that week 26 is covering June 25- July 9th. That is the Sunday of June 25-July 2 and also the following weekend of June 29-July 7 (or 9th if using a later day check in). So, essentially, week 26 covers off two different weeks. I thought this was very odd but they have confirmed the exact release dates to me. Leads me to think that there are many other oddities about 2017 that I haven't even discovered yet.


----------



## Fairwinds (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks SuDonJ and all. Very helpful thread


----------

